# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Kostaq Cipo

## Albo

*"Lulet e verës" - Mendime mbi Naimin*

*Naimi*

Është më i madhi nga të gjithë ne dhe i pari apostull i shqiptarisë e i vllazërise s'onë. Nuk ka shpëtim shqiptari, në qoftë se nuk shtije në punë frymën me të cilën është veshur fjala e Naimit. Sa herë që hap e këndoj (lexoj) "Lulet e Verës", Naimin e gjej në valle, dhe këtë valle e heqin me radhë apostulli, poeti, filosofi, bektashiu, panteisti, atdhetari. N'ato pak fletë nunoset një shpirt i math, i vetmi ndofta që ka pasë forcën e karakterit të mbyti bishën që fle e zgjohet në shpirtin e njeriut. 
Të marish udhën drejt për t'u nunosur, është një punë e rëndë, se kërkon mundim të math: kërkon të besh fli një copë nga jeta e shkuar, të lesh shkallën më poshtë e të njitesh një shkallë e lart. Të veç e të zesh nun, i tregon njeriut rrugën që të shpie lajmëtarin e së vërtetës.(1) 
E vërteta e gjallë lind me dhembje e me shpresë, zbulohet me përparimin e mbrendëshëm të njeriut. Naimi i ka kryer të gjitha këto lutje e pastrime me durimin e një asketiu, dhe tue i u qasë më e më së vërtetës, është bërë një krua i gjallë ku të gjithë ne, po deshëm, munt t'unjemi e të pijmë e të përtërihemi shpirtërisht. Veçse, që të marrish dorë te Naimi, duhet më parë të mësosh vehten me një dishiplinë të fortë duke i vën fre duhisë së epsheve; shkurt, duhet të njohish vetvehten. Fjala e Naimit s'është pa grat, se është fjala e një burri që mundohet të përmirësojë shqiptarin me një gojë t'ëmblë. Ndofta mbrenda zjen, po ky zjarr nuk e shtrëngon të vërviti mendime e të lëshojë vetima si pas mënyrës së profetëve t'Israelit.
Po vetëm fjalë paska shkrimtari i yn? Poh, se nga fjala kalohet në punë, se fjala e poetit përfshin dëshirat e drejta të një populli që peshon nën zgjedhë, se ndize ushtarin me fjalë, e do të shikosh që ky zjarr do t'ja mbajë të ngrohtë zemrën kur të bjerë në luftë.
(1) Për një kristian, fjala NUN, ka kuptimin Autokritikë, apo rëfimi haptazi para besimtarëve të tjerë, në Kishë, për atë çka ka menduar dhe si ka vepruar. Shprehja nun nga ku ka ardhur dhe fjala nunosje është shprehja që u kopiua nga Komunistat Rusë për të justifikuar formën e autokritikës së hapur para partisë. Pjesa e nënvizuar mund edhe të mos përfshihet në botim 
Poeti
Është poet popullor, se di t'i flasi popullit me një të folë shtëpijake. Të tjerë mund të mbyllen në kullën e fildisht, Naimi, jam i sigurt, do të mërzitesh për vdekje, sikur të ndodhesh mbrenda ndonjëherë. Zana e tij këndon në fushë të hapët, dhe është e larë nga çdo hypokrisi, ndonse ia tha këngës kur priste e qepte ky ves. Të vijmë në vlerën e vepravet! Jo gjithë sa shkruan njeriu mbetet më këmbë për jetë. Ka vepra që thërmohen me një të rënët'armës së kritikut, po ka dhe asosh, së cilave s'ka se ç'u bën furija e motit. Pjella e Naimit natyrisht, nuk është këngë e gjithë, veç se n'ato pak vise ku fryn flladi i poezisë, aty ku stolia e parverës do të qëndrojë e njomë ngahera.
Po vjershat e Naimit çalojnë, kemi thënë. Poh, shqepojnë vende vende. Mirpo kjo veshje e jashtme e pakrehur mirë s'e shuan dot dritën e poezisë. Fjala vjen, atje ku thot:
Syri yt mos u venitë
Si hëna u përtëritë.
Ndonse vargu nuk është prere mirë, drita e syrit të çupës nuk venitet. Që ta kuptojmë mirë këtë punë, të hidhemi në një lëmë tjetër. T'a zemë se kemi përpara syve një affresko të Giotto-s dhe se një artist, që gjendet aty afër, po na tregon gabimet e shpërpjestimet e pëlhurës. Po pse ahere, thomi ne me vetvehten, e mbajnë bota këtë veprë artistikisht të mbaruar kur paska këto të meta? Mos do të thot që pëlhura e Giotto-s ka vlerë vetëm si një gjë e vjetër, si një gjë që ka lidhje e mardhëneje me kohën e ahershme? Jo. Kjo s'është fjalë me vend. Sepse po të çmohesh vlera e një vepre vetëm nga përsosmija e trajtës, ahere duhej që të gjithë ata që kanë sosur një Akademi të Arteve të Bukura n'Europë, dhe që janë në gjendje të piksojnë një pëlhurë pa gabime prospektive, të jenë më të mëdhej nga Giotto dhe, lumthi ne, kryeveprat e artit do t'i kishim me shumicë. Them prap, të qe veshja teknike kulmi i artit, ahere përsosmija më e madhe e këtij do të gjendesh në veprën e një maqine fotografike, dhe fotografia do të zinte rradhën e parë, përpara së cilës çdo kryevpër e njeriut do të dukesh e zbehtë. Poet popullor, shtiu në punë vjershën për të përhapë diturin e miqsin ndërmjet nesh dhe ky është shkaku kryesor që në veprat e tij nuk shikojmë aq fytyrën e zanës se sa predikimin e Fjalës. Dhe po të peshohet puna e tij nga kjo faqe, gjykimi del më i drejtë.
Nuk them, çdo që dolli nga penda e Naimit është bijë e frymëzimit, ka të bëjë që të ketë marrë edhe hua. Po nga do që t'a kenë burimin ato mendime, kur ngrohen në flakën e zemrës, dhe mbrujtën në karakterin e ëmblë të tij, ahere kthehen e bëhen të kryfillta, të reja, pjellore.
Apostulli
Lëçiti fjalën e dashurisë, dhe mbushi zemrat tona me shpresë. Foli me gjuhë të popullit ashtu si u ka hije apostujvet. Ajo kohë lypte që shqiptari veç shqip të shkruante, se vetëm në gjuhë të nënës mësimi jipet i ngroht dhe shërben më mirë për të lëruar propagandën që do të bëhej për lirin e Shqipërisë. Shkroi në dhialekt që është gurra e gjallë e popullit, se aty janë fshehur thesaret e gjuhës. Mësimi i tij s'ka pedanteri akademike, dhe mendimi që formojmë, si mbarojmë së kënduari cilëndo vepër është ky: Naimi nuk u gjunjëzua përpara veprës së vet sikurse bëjnë një palë, as që u a dhenka botës për adhurim. A e di se çdo me thënë të shkruajsh në kohë të robërisë, kur kish marrë tatpjetën shqiptari, kur po vdiresh e po bashtardohesh gjuha? Të rrojsh në një klime të tillë psikollogjike, e të kesh besim të math n'agimin e lirisë, kjo punë e rrethon ballin e Naimit me kurorën e dritës s'apostujvet. Kur ne sot, me të mirat e lirisë mbi buzë të krahut, nga shkaku i disa rethanave, na kap zymbeni, hopeee hope na mbyt pesimisma, Atë kurr nuk e lëshoi zemra se çe vall do të agonte ajo ditë e dëshëruar. Apostujt, në misionin e tyre të shenjtë, nuk dëshpërohen. Me fuqinë magjike të fjalës sheshojnë kodra, fitojnë zemra, ja dalin punës nd'anë. Po edhe në u bëfshin therore të idhëse që lëçitën, shkojnë të kënaqur nga kjo botë, se fara që hodhën do të mbijë një ditë. Apostulli shqiptar punoi e vojti për vehte, për shokët, për gjithë njerzin. Ardhi në këtë botë duke mbjellë kudo dashuri.
O njeri! paskëtaj kurre fjalë të liga mos thuash,
Po përshëndet gjithë ç'janë, thuaj gëzuash! gëzuash!
Çështje Gjuhe
Naimi shkroi n'atë gjuhë që dinte, kurse ne, na gënjen mendja kot, se shkruajmë në një gjuhë letrare të kulluar. Ne thënçim që gjuha e jonë nuk është ngritë ende në rradhën e gjuhëvet letrare, nuk është turp. Po pas njëzet e dy vjeç pune se pa prerë rreth shqipes, të mos kemi mundur deri më sot të davaritim shumicën e dyshimevet gramatikore e syntaktike, hë, ky është turp i math. E këto dyshime nuk do të zhduken, deri sa mos mbledhet e gjithë goja e popullit, e mos të sqyrtohet imtë nga një komisi filologësh në gji të Ministrisë s'Arsimit. E si të kryhet kjo punë, vetëm ahere mundt të systemohet një gjuhë e vetme për të gjithë Shqipërinë. Po kur t'ja arrijmë kësaj dite, mos do t'a humbasi vlerën dhialekti? Aspak. Dhialekti është gjuha që flet populli e kjo, duke u folë për ditë, merr faqe të ndryshme dhe kështu nuk e le gjuhën letrare të ngurroset për jetë n'ato forma në të cilat u pa e nevojshme të vihet prej filologëvet. Po n'anë tjetër edhe gjuha letrare vepron mbi dhialektin duke u vënë fre, disi, ndryshimevet fonetike, morfologjike, syntaktike e leksike që pëson ky për ditë. Gjuha që flet populli ka forcë të madhe: fjalët e huaja, që hynë prej kohësh në fjalorin tonë, gjuha diti t'i ndryshojë e t'i bëjë pas vehtes. Ato fjalë nuk ia ndërruan dot karakterin shqipes, po qe kjo, gjuha e jonë që u a ndryshoi fytyrën atyre. Populli i yn nuk i mori këto fjalë si duakllën nga goja e të huajit, po i hëngri këtej, i hëngri andej, i rumbulloi ashtu si u binin më për shtat organevet zanore të gjuhës. Me këtë fenomen provohet qart se sa e madhe është forca e saj, e cila zhvillohet si pas genit intuitif të popullit që e flet e jo si pas endjes së puristevet, sepse gjuhën e krijon populli, dua të them me këtë fjalë se populli i shqipëron e i bën për vehte të gjitha ato fjalë të huaja që veshi ja merr se munt t'i përvehtojë, të tjerat nuk i qasnë tryezën e vet. Nuk më besohet se një gjuhë mund të bashtardhohet vetëm se ka shtije në përdorim, nga nevoja, një pakicë fjalësh që s'janë tonat. Lëngata e vërtetë të kërkohet gjetkë; të kërkohet në të lidhunit të mendimevet, larg frymës së natyrës së shqipes. Leopardi thot: "una lingua e barbara quando si allontana non dalle frasi e parole, ma dal carattere e dal'indole sua". (Një gjuhë bëhet barbare atëherë kur largohet jo nga frazat e fjalët, por nga karakteri e natyra e saj).
Dolla jashtë themës e lypi ndjesë, po e pashë të nevojshme të kthjelloja që tashi mendimin t'im mbi këtë problem të gjuhës, të cilin do t'a zhvilloj më gjatë e më mirë në një vend tjetër..
Të vijmë prap në themën tonë. Naimi shkroi bukur, shkroi aq bukur sa ne na merr malli sot të shkruajmë një shqipe si atë të këngëtarit të Qerbelasë.
Bektashisma
Të gjitha këto fe që dijnë t'a bëjnë njeri të mirë, s'ka kush të ngrihet e të thotë se s'janë të mira. Kush mburret me fen e vet duke e mbajtur këtë si më të mirën e së gjithave, duhet pik së pari ay veht të jetë më i miri i të gjithëve, ndryshe vjen një ditë që puna përgënjeshtron fjalën. Kjo fe, ndonse është një degë e Islamismës, megjithatë ke një fisionomi të vehten. Medje, në shumë pika dogmatike, largohet nga burimi. Duke studiuar dy këngët mystike "Besojmë" dhe "Perendia" gjejmë në to gjurma nga Buddisma, Hebraisma, Krishterimi, Islamisma dhe sidomos nga fet e fshehta t'Orientit. Bektashisma, në punë dogmatike, rreh gjithmonë që shkrola të mos mbyti frymën.
Feja është si një prismë që duhet kqyrë nga të gjitha faqet. Nga çdo anë që t'a kthesh bektashismën, qoftë edhe të mbuluar me napën e alegorisë së Naimit, është një fe që ka bërë e do të bëjë gjithnjë dishepuj, sepse
1) Ka elementin moral që duhet të jetë në krye të çdo feje,
2) I mblaton njeriut shpresë, ngushullimin , mbështetje,
3) Nuk kundërshton aspak përparimin e shkencës,
4) Pajtiset plotësisht me nevojat e shoqërisë e të shtetit.
Me të vërtetë, ç'rëndësi kanë dekalogët e urdhërat hyjnore në qoftë se e lënë njeriun ashtu sikundër është, d.m.th. të keq ? Ku e kanë vlerën qytetërimet, filozofitë e fetë në mos paçin si pasonjë krijimin e një état d'ame (gjendjeje shpirtërore) që t'i fali njeriut paqen e shpirtit, që është lumerija e vërtetë ?
Pantheisma
S'ka se si kuptohet bektashisma pa këtë. Për pantheistin Gjithësija është një Tempull madhështor ku luhat fryma e Perëndisë. Meshtari i kësaj Faltoreje është vetë njeriu, se vetëm ky di t'i ndreqi telat e qithares për t'i kënduar këngë shpirtit të Gjithësisë. Po shpirti i njeriut ç'është vallë? Një copë nga shpirti i math i botës, një shkëndijë prej frymës hyjnore, një monedhë e pavdirme.
Nga ky zjar Zot'i vërtetë
Që ka ngrehur gjithësinë
Hodhi një shkëndijë në jetë
Dhe bëri sojë njerinë ;
_ _ ___ _ _ _ _ __
O more Zjar i bekuar !
Un me ty jam përzjer,
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __

Pantheisti, nga do që t'i rutullojë sytë, çdo gjë që të përkëdheli, e di që gjindet në prani të Fuqimadhit. Në syt'ë tij njeriu është krijesa më e hyjnishme.
Kërkonja gjetkë t'a gjejë
Zotn'e math e të vërtetë
Ajy qenkej ndaj meje
E paskësha un vetë !
Me pantheismen sgjidhet, më duket, edhe enigma që ndan njerin nga gjithësia. Ja se ç'thonë pantheistët : 
Do të vijë një ditë që do t'a lëmë këtë botë, po ç'ka të keqe kjo punë ? A nuk jemi ne pjestarë të një gjithësije, po çfarë gjëje nuk humbet ? Do të vijë një ditë që do të ndahemi nga miq e dashamirë, po jeta, duke shkuar nga njëri te tjetri, do të vijojë gjithnjë si përpara. 
Është pikërisht sikur t'i thoshim një zonje që ka humbur vargun me flori : " Mos u dëshpëro, mos zonje, se vargu nuk ka humbur, por ka shkuar dorë më dorë ".
Qeshë diell, ishnja hënë,
U bësh uj e balt'ë erë,
Yll e zok e dash kam qenë,
Pa dhe njeri shumë herë. 
Gjithësija e dukëshme qenka një trajtë e paqëndrushme e shpirtit të botës. Vargu i fundit i strofës na jep kyçin për të zbuluar mysterin e pakuptuarshëm nga buron e mira dhe e liga në botë. Në kohë të robërisë , një palë e quanin Naimin të pa fé. Po a njeh Zot Naimi ? Në Bible këndojmë këto fjalë: "Dixit insipiens in corde suo non est Deus". 
Mirpo këngëtari i yn, që është një burrë i urtë, dhe që u rrit në klimën e urtisë që është pantheisma, Naimi, them, njeh Zot :
Besojmë Zotnë q'është i vërtetë
Se gjithë ç'shohëm është ay vetë
Moshat 
S'dij në i ka vënë re njeri. Kur këndojmë "Lulet e Verës", theoria e katër moshavet të jetës, s'ka më të fshehur për ne. Vërtet se mosha e njomë nuk gjendet këtu mbrenda, po të tjerat janë. Është për shembull mosha e djalit njëzet vjeçar me shkëndijën e dashurisë në zemër, me këngën në buzë :
Do të shkrihem
Të venitem
Si kandili kur s'ka vaj
Tashti vjen mosha e burrit të pjekur, në vluk të fuqisë së gjykimit, që rreh të gjejë shkakun e çdo gjëje dhe e mbyt sqeptiqisma:
Po vallë ku vanë?
Për jetë u mërguan?
A po u ndryshuan?
- - - - - - - - - - -- - -
Po shpirti që s'vdes
S'ka mbrëmje mëngjes
Ku ka fluturuar?
- - -- - - - -- - - -
Njeriu i shkretë
Lindtka për të vuar;

Ky krimbi i dyshimit bren edhe një poet të math italian, Leopardin. "Di-mmi ove tende, "Thuame ku synon.... questo vagar mio breve? kjo endja im'e shkurtër ?Che fa l'aria infinita, që bën hapësirën të pamatë, e quel profondo infinito, seren? dhe pafund kthjelltësinë?Che vuol dire questa solitudine?..
Ç'kuptim ka kjo vetmi? e immensa?" pafund?"

*" Atdhetari"*
Është ardhëtar. Nuk e shoh të nevojshme t'i shtoj kësaj fjale nonjë epitet, sepse, kur është shume e madhe cilësia e një burri, mbiemri është kallp. Miqtë e tij janë të gjithë ata që punojnë me drejtësi për të mirën e Shqipërisë, të gjithë ata që kanë mbështetut shpresën në djalërinë tonë, që nuk duhet vetëm të gatitet për të nesërmen, po duhet, që sot, të ulet në kuvendin e burrave ku bisedohen e rrihen probleme që kanë lidhje të ngushtë me fatin e atdheut. Janë miqtë e tij të gjithë ata që besojnë në përparimin e atdheut e punojnë së bashku për një ideal, sepse puna është e shenjtë, sepse qui laborat orat (kush punon hà). 
Për këto shërbime që i ka sjellë gjuhës, kombësisë, vëllazërisë, Naimi është i nderuar, të cilit i puth dorën dhe në mësimet e të cilit e ndiej veten time njeri e shqiptar." 

_Botuar më 1936_

----------

